
Show HN: Programmatic job advertising. Pay for applications, not clicks - dylankbuckley
https://exchange.directlyapply.com
======
guypoussin
So instead of paying for click, I guess like Indeed? I only pay when I get an
applicant?

Will that work out more expensive though?

~~~
dylankbuckley
Yes that’s exactly right. In terms of paying more, it will always work out
less as we have hundreds of sources for applicants. You can check out our
calculator (exchange.directlyapply.com/cpa) and compare with indeed or any
other job board to see how we stack up in terms of cost.

------
phillipadams
Amazing. We are looking for retail workers in SF - will give it a go!

~~~
dylankbuckley
Thanks! Yes, it would work well for that. Reach out if you have any issues.

